# What receiver for Energy RC-70's?



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

My choices are Denon, HK or Yahama.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Is there a reason your leaving out Onkyo? anyhow if you give us an idea of your budget we can help you out better.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

I can get a great discount on those 3 brands. I'm looking at the H/K AVR354. The Denon AVR-989. And the Yamaha HTR-6290B or HTR-6190B. I'm not sure of the difference between the two Yamaha's. These are the best receivers, in their respective brands, that I can get a discount on. Also I have heard that the Onkyo's run hot.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

CrimsonKing said:


> I have heard that the Onkyo's run hot.


No hotter than any other receivers in that price range.
Given the three choices you have said the Yamaha HTR-6290B is the best of the bunch as its the most feature rich. The Denon comes in second.


----------

